# 2x2x4 concrete blocks - salt bin



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

two quick questions 

the blocks that i normally use have a v-grove to help them lock together , i came acrross a good deal on ones that did not have that grove... any problems with blocks falling over , under normal useage ( yes i know you cant ram into them) ?

how high is safe considering it doesnt have that grove? 6 feet or 8 feet?


also , this is going on a parking lot thats less than 5 years old...still looks nice... they weigh 2500 lbs each , so 3 of them stacked up is 7500, or 4 would be 10,000 - any problems distrubing the asphault? sinking?

im going to be using shipping containers as the "side walls" for the bin , and blocks for the rear..... any thoughts? - this is a stonrage on site , so it needs to be safe, secure, and nice looking.... I was thinking about a fence between the bins to lock my salt up


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

elite1msmith;600035 said:


> two quick questions
> 
> the blocks that i normally use have a v-grove to help them lock together , i came acrross a good deal on ones that did not have that grove... any problems with blocks falling over , under normal useage ( yes i know you cant ram into them) ?
> 
> ...


wait until the ground freezes and it shouldnt sink too much.. ive seen guys stack them 2 hihg round here with no damage to the lot...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

elite1msmith;600035 said:


> two quick questions
> 
> the blocks that i normally use have a v-grove to help them lock together , i came acrross a good deal on ones that did not have that grove... any problems with blocks falling over , under normal useage ( yes i know you cant ram into them) ?
> 
> ...


*If the property is a storage depot, its a secured yard anyways. If the bin will be open to anyone-say in a retail shopping centre or something of that nature-fencing wouldnt be a bad idea-even a temporary construction site fence would work.*


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

its going on a retail center... so i think im going to weld hinges to the sides of the containers and have it swing open... i know locks are to keep hoenst ppl out... but its a start


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Are you storing anything in the bins? The ones we rent are from MobileMIni-to store skid steers and sidewalk equipment.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;600093 said:


> Are you storing anything in the bins? The ones we rent are from MobileMIni-to store skid steers and sidewalk equipment.


yep, thats acctually were we got quated from ....

i think in one bin will be sidewalk equiptment... plus bagged salt, might have a fuel tank, possibly a liquid tank... maybe some tools as well

the other im not sure.... we were thinking of backing the skidsteer inside it.... i use to work at a place and thats what we did , it fit no problem

its a heavy traffic retail store, so a clean and neat apperance is a must, we will be putting a sign on the container....

after some quick math , i guess 6 feet tall, is really only 6.5 PSI ... doesnt seem that much


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

The blocks in the back will be pushed against when you load salt out, when you get to the end of the pile. I would think about maybe putting two deep on the first row. and limit parking on the back side of the storage bin.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

bike5200;600148 said:


> The blocks in the back will be pushed against when you load salt out, when you get to the end of the pile. I would think about maybe putting two deep on the first row. and limit parking on the back side of the storage bin.


good thought... there will just be curb and grass on the backside


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

elite1msmith;600152 said:


> good thought... there will just be curb and grass on the backside


Watch the salt in the lawn areas


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I dont know if this is a stupid idea but what if you weld some steel bars on the backside of the containers then the blocks will rest against the steel strips which would give the blocks some support. Its just a thought that cdrossed my mind, not sure if it would work or not.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

stroker79;600258 said:


> I dont know if this is a stupid idea but what if you weld some steel bars on the backside of the containers then the blocks will rest against the steel strips which would give the blocks some support. Its just a thought that cdrossed my mind, not sure if it would work or not.


I was thinkin the same thing when i got to this post


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

good idea, the only problem is see with that is im renting the containers.... any thoughts on if i would get in trouble? i guess what ever you weld on , you can grind off , and paint


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

ok , so i was thinking about your idea... 

since most of the time the force is only pushed on the lower 2 feet of the bin....

to keep cost down , could i just put blocks one row tall (2 feet) and weld c-chaneel to the sides of the contanors, and slide in 2x12 from the top? man i was doing some math ... it could save me like $300 bucks.... im not looking to build fort knocks... only hold and secure salt, this is a temperary site.... and is taken apart in april....


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

That sounds like a good idea. You may be able to bolt on the steel too, may not be as obvious ans welding.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I saw a guy put containers on each side and then mounted his coverall on top of them. He then used blocks at the rear. I hate those little blocks we buy the bigger grooved ones, we're actually putting one up tommorrow. The bigs blocks are very feasible to take down every year though.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i really am thinking this is the way to go... this whole set up will have very little cost, and do just what i need, plus tons of storage in the containers... , and low PSI on the asphalt to not cause damage

bobcat could sit inside the container.... pusher could go in the salt area, closed off with a fence


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

JD Dave;600483 said:


> I saw a guy put containers on each side and then mounted his coverall on top of them. He then used blocks at the rear. I hate those little blocks we buy the bigger grooved ones, we're actually putting one up tommorrow. The bigs blocks are very feasible to take down every year though.


thats exactly what im doing... but i think im substituting.... instead of the block wall at the rear, im gonna do 1 row of blocks, then 2x12 on top of that.....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

elite1msmith;600492 said:


> thats exactly what im doing... but i think im substituting.... instead of the block wall at the rear, im gonna do 1 row of blocks, then 2x12 on top of that.....


If your only using a skid for salt that will be fine.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

JD Dave;600493 said:


> If your only using a skid for salt that will be fine.


yep thats the plan...jsut have to make sure the operator on that site knows to only dig towards the bottom of that pile


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Those containers have holes on the ends at the top and bottom that lock to the trailers. You might be able to fab a bar top to bottom on each side and fasten to the locking holes. Make this bar 4-5 inches wide. Put some 4x4's or 6x6's between the bars and then put your block on the inside of these.

Option # 2. Put the block in next to the curb which you said was there in a previous post. Take a piece of angle and bolt the angle across the back, tieing the block together, left to right. Do the same on the second row and put a couple of pieces of angle tieing the two rolls together. When you load just back drag the salt away from the pile and then load the bucket. At the end of the pile you will push against the blocks.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jan 20, 2008)

What is the space between the containers ? It wouldn't take much pressure to cause it to pop out of the channel may want to use rough 2 x 12 lumber and brace it some how in the middle . I am looking at some blocks that are 1.5'x1.5'x3' that are pinable and weight 1000#s


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Bulldozer;600527 said:


> What is the space between the containers ? It wouldn't take much pressure to cause it to pop out of the channel may want to use rough 2 x 12 lumber and brace it some how in the middle . I am looking at some blocks that are 1.5'x1.5'x3' that are pinable and weight 1000#s


i was trying to figure out how to brace it in the center...

and it will be 10 feet wide


----------



## Bulldozer (Jan 20, 2008)

Pin it to the block on the bottom and angle brace it to the top of th containers with a 6x6 running from top to bottom behind the 2x12s I think would work.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

you know what im thinking.... blocks on the bottom....

3 inch angle stock bolted or welded to the sides of the containers.... making an "extra deep" channel basicly..... and bolting a few 2x4 on the back side.... 

with a channel thats 3 inches deep , you would really have to hit that wood hard to cause it to bend and take 3 inchs out of its length


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

If those containers are rentials I would watch welding to them or drilling holes for bolts.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

bike5200;600589 said:


> If those containers are rentials I would watch welding to them or drilling holes for bolts.


yeah , you know i thought abou that.... but just do small beads, nothing that cant be moved in a few mins with a grinder.... low penitration welds.. then some touch up paint


----------



## Bulldozer (Jan 20, 2008)

elite1msmith;600561 said:


> you know what im thinking.... blocks on the bottom....
> 
> 3 inch angle stock bolted or welded to the sides of the containers.... making an "extra deep" channel basicly..... and bolting a few 2x4 on the back side....
> 
> with a channel thats 3 inches deep , you would really have to hit that wood hard to cause it to bend and take 3 inchs out of its length


I would still pin the bottom of the 2x12s too the blocks` and use real 2x12s just my 2 cents


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Don't know how much they might ding you for damage, but how about some brackets like when you're building a deck? Put some tapcon screws into the concrete blocks and add a few rows of lumber. If you are loading with a skid steer, then shouldn't be any problem scooping lower than the blocks height.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

im not sure i follow your thought ?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

If your putting them against a curb you should be fine.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;601879 said:


> If your putting them against a curb you should be fine.


yeah i got it all worked out , i really appreate everyones time , and consideration

the nive thing, is this bin set up is gonna be really cheap , and very secure... im way happy with how this is gonna work out


----------

